# Buh Bye Charlie



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

*Gov. Charlie Baker: Decision Not To Run For Third Term Was ‘Complicated And Difficult’*


> BOSTON (CBS) – Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker called it a “very complicated and difficult decision” for himself and Lt. Gov. Karyn Polito not to run for a third term in office.
> 
> Baker and Polito made the announcement Wednesday morning.


Gov. Charlie Baker: Decision Not To Run For Third Term Was 'Complicated And Difficult'


Don't let the door hit you on the way out and for the love of God DO NOT COME TO NEW HAMPSHIRE


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Good riddance.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Do you not remember Deval Patrick? Whatever your opinion of him, this is not a good thing.


----------



## gobruins (Oct 28, 2014)

Bloodhound said:


> Do you not remember Deval Patrick? Whatever your opinion of him, this is not a good thing.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## gobruins (Oct 28, 2014)

Just gotta wander what type of whackjob will be running the state next


----------



## gobruins (Oct 28, 2014)

Wonder*


----------



## 3bike01 (Sep 30, 2011)

Careful what you wish for. When Maura Healey is running the state what will we be saying about Governor Baker???


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

We can, and have done a lot worse that CB. Even thought he was a RINO he was better than a far left looney that we will most likely get to replace him.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Grass isn’t always greener on the other side.. that’s all I’ll say on this.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

DPH1992 said:


> Grass isn’t always greener on the other side.. that’s all I’ll say on this.


Amen, the devil you know.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Right now there’s only 4 candidates I know of who are 100% running in 2022. Ben Downing, Geoff Diehl, Danielle Allen and Sonia Chang-Diaz. 

Geoff Diehl from a Law Enforcement perspective would be the best choice as he wouldn’t gut agencies, particularly MSP which needs all the help it can get right now. Problem with Diehl is he’s probably not moderate or in the middle enough for most voters in the state. That’s what made Baker so effective in elections, he could appeal to Republicans and Democrats. 

Then there’s Maura Healey who probably will run and I don’t think we need to say much about her that isn’t already well documented or known. 

The other three would be nothing short of catastrophic for Law Enforcement policies in the state as well. 

Point of what I’m getting at is.. LE policies in Massachusetts may not be getting better any time soon.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

If Maura wants it, it's pretty much a friggin lock!
On the humorous side, Sonia Chang-Diaz is running.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> Amen, the devil you know.


Oh I agree and I know Mass is pretty much screwed until there is real choice in elections. I voted for Baker because as you all know the alternatives weren't any better, but he didn't take long to remind me that being marginally better isn't the same as being good. If I had to do it again, I'd probably cast a blank ballot in protest. Yes yes I know no one would really care, but until voters start showing their displeasure with their options nothing is going to change.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

The next liberal governor will repeal qualified immunity watch.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

O no doubt your next gov is gonna suck more than the last


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

I’m hoping Marty Walsh runs. Geoff Diehl would be a great Governor but is too conservative to have a chance. Steve Lynch would be a good Governor too


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

02136colonel said:


> I’m hoping Marty Walsh runs. Geoff Diehl would be a great Governor but is too conservative to have a chance. Steve Lynch would be a good Governor too


Lynch has too much of a history to make a run. I could live with Marty Walsh I think, not great, but not as bad as the other names attached to this current list.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

gobruins said:


> Just gotta wander what type of whackjob will be running the state next


No doubt, "Hold it!" Healey. 
The lmnop's have been filling her coffer for years as she sits back lazing about, yelling about orange man and failing to do her job. 
She just sits back, collects cash and rests on her pronouns. 
That won't matter in MA because she'll don the almighty D.
The only question is which beta male will be her number two. "Get on ze train" Lesser, Ptown's Mandate Morse or a POC?
Either way, I hope to be out of this godforsaken state while I can still sell my home for a decent price to some dope from NY or CT.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

LGriffin said:


> No doubt, "Hold it!" Healey.
> The lmnop's have been filling her coffer for years as she sits back lazing about, yelling about orange man and failing to do her job.
> She just sits back, collects cash and rests on her pronouns.
> That won't matter in MA because she'll don the almighty D.
> ...


I fear your struck the nail DEAD CENTER. She is soooo fervently anti-2nd amendment, and no real friend to LEO's either. She is still somewhat less progressive than say Sonia Chang-Diaz or Michelle Wu. This state is at the forefront of progressive leftism. I'm heading north, but not soon enough................


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Marty seems to be picking up a lot of traction. I never necessarily disliked him when he was in office. I always thought he worked well with our former Commissioner Gross and before that Billy Evans. I felt like anytime he was leaning too far left it was because he just got forced into it by the “woke” crowd. 

We could probably do worse.









Some potential candidates for Mass. governor have stockpiled millions in campaign donations


BOSTON (AP) — At the start of an election year where Massachusetts voters will select a new governor, candidates for the top office — both...




whdh.com


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

mpd61 said:


> I'm heading north, but not soon enough................


You’re headed in the wrong direction, the liberal contagion has almost overwhelmed New Hampshire and is spreading.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Roy Fehler said:


> You’re headed in the wrong direction, the liberal contagion has almost overwhelmed New Hampshire and is spreading.


The guy that inspected our cars when we registered them up here welcomed us to New Hampshire and told us not to Mass it up. It always amazes me when people move here (or anywhere) because they didn't like where they came from only to try to make here like there. At least those people are still given a hard time when they complain about having to show ID to vote or fireworks/gunshots on my little town's FB page.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Southern New Hampshire is flooded with mass transplants. It's usually ones looking for cheaper housing but still commute to Massachusetts, that bring the most liberal bs


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

felony said:


> Southern New Hampshire is flooded with mass transplants. It's usually ones looking for cheaper housing but still commute to Massachusetts, that bring the most liberal bs


Which always seems odd to me. You have to pay MA income tax when NH doesn't have one, and then pay much higher NH property taxes.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Bloodhound said:


> Which always seems odd to me. You have to pay MA income tax when NH doesn't have one, and then pay much higher NH property taxes.


I don’t get it either. We had a short period (less than a year) where we had Mass income after we moved and for the first time in years we owed Mass because they limited our deductions.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

HistoryHound said:


> The guy that inspected our cars when we registered them up here welcomed us to New Hampshire and told us not to Mass it up. It always amazes me when people move here (or anywhere) because they didn't like where they came from only to try to make here like there. At least those people are still given a hard time when they complain about having to show ID to vote or fireworks/gunshots on my little town's FB page.


That’s how stupid liberals are; “Oh, this state sucks, let’s move to another state and implement the same policies that made our old state suck”.

They’re like locusts.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Mass folks who want to move north should be required to take a test and be limited to Rockingham County. Anywhere else they should be required to have 100 signatures from residents in the county they wish to live. Any Veterans who swear an oath to the U.S. and NH state constitutions will be exempt from these requirements


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

mpd61 said:


> Mass folks who want to move north should be required to take a test and be limited to Rockingham County. Anywhere else they should be required to have 100 signatures from residents in the county they wish to live. Any Veterans who swear an oath to the U.S. and NH state constitutions will be exempt from these requirements


itd be so funny if you needed to go before a town council to move into somewhere


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Mass folks who want to move north should be required to take a test and be limited to Rockingham County. Anywhere else they should be required to have 100 signatures from residents in the county they wish to live. Any Veterans who swear an oath to the U.S. and NH state constitutions will be exempt from these requirements


Make it 500 signatures for Rockingham county. We went as far north as we could and still be within a reasonable drive of our mothers when they need help, but we're far enough that I still see Trump flags and Let's Go Brandon signs here and there.


----------

